# has anyone else had a realy realy small church wedding?



## snuggles21

We would love a church wedding but don't want the fuss that goes with weddings - having people looking at me and making a fuss is my worst nightmare!

my ideal day would be a church wedding with only immediate family (12 including us) and then hiring a room somewhere and just having a nice meal with them afterwards

we've looked at inviting more extended family/friends etc. and it just feels like we're trying to make up numbers if that makes sense?

has anyone had a church wedding this small? don't even know if you can do it that small :wacko: or will it have to be a registry office?

if anyone has done this sort of thing did you regret not having more of a 'traditional wedding'?


----------



## Timid

I'm having my wedding in a tiny deconsecrated chapel - it's just like a church, but only caters for 60 people - perfect for us.

Keep hunting - you'll find the right place!

(There's an amazing tiny TREEHOUSE in scotland that looks AWESOME for example)

Tx


----------



## snuggles21

I would of loved the church i was christened in but its quite big, think it would be bit daft for 12 of us lol 
what are you doing after the ceremony timid? are you having a bigger reception or keeping numbers small for that aswel?


----------



## honeybee2

there is no minimum for a church wedding honey- although you need two witnesses. Infact, the smaller the wedding, in most cases will be cheaper.
Dont feel pressured to increase numbers just for the sake of it- even an intimate wedding in a big church is beautiful! We're having a cathedral blessing straight after the ceremony in the castle and it'll only be me and my OH- in a massive cathedral!

A meal afterwards sounds fantastic! for just 12 people you could cater with champagne and a posh menu!!! xx


----------



## snuggles21

ooo that sounds lovely - really romantic :)
i just need to stop worrying what everyone else will think and just try make it perfect for the 2 of us - easier said than done though lol


----------



## Timid

There's a small courtyard next to the chapel where we are having champagne and canapes... and then the same 60 people are coming to our reception venue for the wedding breakfast. We didn't want a load of people only coming to half the celebration and feeling like they were missing out - having been to a wedding like this myself I found it really odd and turning up halfway through was one of the strangest things ever. 

It's also served to weed out the people who are not really that interested in us - we've already had one of OH's apparently 'longest' friends decide she only wants to come to the ceremony and not bother with the evening... in preference for her work colleague of 2 years' wedding. "So I can do both". Bloody selfish if you ask me but none the less it's not really my problem. I'm going to just add two more people to the ceremony and the OH's friend can jolly well stand if she's not there on time. lol!


lol

Tx


----------



## Peony

We had a very intimate church wedding, with just our parents and siblings as guests. It was fantastic! We hired two soprano singers to lead the hymns and sing whilst we signed the registers etc. It was magical, go for it!


----------

